# 2012 BEETLE 2.5L SR loosing wheel covers. 2 this month.



## guscrown (Sep 3, 2012)

In the course of a month I've lost two of the chrome cover for my 18" wheels. 

These are the type of wheels I am running 

Now I'm thinking they were stolen at my wife's office, but why only steal one each time? 

This makes me worry that they are just falling off. Anyone having this issue anywhere in the world? They are $120 USD a piece at the dealership and I can't be buying them two per month. 

Maybe there is a smaller option just for the center of the rim? The wheel doesnt look that bad without them, just the center where the nuts and bolts are. Ideally a small cover would be better as it would be cheaper to replace. 

It's two different wheels, but from the same side.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

guscrown said:


> In the course of a month I've lost two of the chrome cover for my 18" wheels.
> 
> These are the type of wheels I am running
> 
> ...


 Well, if they are stealing them, why not one at a time, gives you the idea of losing one at a time


----------



## guscrown (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, one could also assume that. She stopped taking the car to the office and it has been parked outside until we figure it out. 

Before I purchase another one, I want to try and see if something small can cover that small hole. Maybe those rims were used previously and there is a smaller cover.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Why not take it to the dealer under warranty before shelling out $120 each? 

I've got the 17" Heritage wheels on the wife's 2.5 SR and I worry about the covers/trim rings flying off while driving down the road.


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

guscrown said:


> In the course of a month I've lost two of the chrome cover for my 18" wheels.
> 
> These are the type of wheels I am running
> 
> ...


 Here's the option you were looking for: 

http://www.hubcaphaven.com/mm5/merc..._Code=HC&Product_Code=5069&Category_Code=2622 

Here's a pic of when I had my 2012 Beetle: 
 
IMAG0126 by AlmostIrish, on Flickr


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

The heritage hubs also work with your mags, however not for $34...


----------

